

Ask HN: Should Richard Dawkins Open Source his software? - paulpepper

He seems to be thinking about it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;RichardDawkins&#x2F;status&#x2F;355251334049562627
======
gary__
This is interesting too
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQp1QaW_onk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQp1QaW_onk)

------
Proleps
of course :). This seems to be the book to which the code belongs
[http://www.amazon.com/Climbing-Mount-Improbable-Richard-
Dawk...](http://www.amazon.com/Climbing-Mount-Improbable-Richard-
Dawkins/dp/0393316823)

